

Viewport.js - electic
https://github.com/pazguille/viewport

======
KaoruAoiShiho
Whoa components are making it on HN. This is great.

~~~
electic
This one is great because it helps to know where you are on the screen based
on scroll. A pain to implement in JS.

~~~
zachrose
See also: cookie-monster.js <https://github.com/jgallen23/cookie-monster>

~~~
platz
I'm sure there are a few cookie libraries, but so far I think I prefer
<https://github.com/js-coder/cookie.js>

------
softbuilder
I need some context for this. Google isn't helping with a term like
"component". I see the install command itself is "component". I'm not familiar
with this. What am I looking at? I would like to understand. Thanks!

~~~
pazguille
Client-side development currently suffers from a lack of structure, more
importantly this lack of structure and fundamental sharing of assets makes it
difficult to abstract libraries into smaller subsets. Normally you would think
twice about separating your library into several parts, because telling end-
users to install several pieces is tedious, error-prone, and frankly annoying.
Component makes this extremely easy, and we may all benefit from creating
smaller lego-blocks for the web.

<https://github.com/component/component/wiki/F.A.Q>

~~~
matthuggins
Thanks. This should have been mentioned in the Viewport.js github page, but
there is absolutely no reference to it.

~~~
pazguille
My bad... I added a reference to Component in README file.

------
Surio
Just wanted to say. Thank you for supporting Opera too. It simply looks nice
to have inclusive development taking place in the web.

------
harrisreynolds
Any chance you could provide an actual Viewport.js file for people who don't
want to set up a full Nodejs env just to get this?

------
harrisreynolds
It is bizarre to need node.js to install a Javascript component.

